# M9x.75 tap/die



## InvisibleMan (Apr 13, 2012)

If I want a M9x.75 tap and die to use on kitless pens, will these work?

M9 | eBay

I'd rather buy from IAP vendors, but they all seem to be out.

Thx,

ps:  Heck, while I'm at it, here's my plan of attack.  I'm planning to use M12 triple start tap/die for the cap and M9x.75 for the section and finial when I want one.  Sound good?

Where can I learn what drills to use, assuming I'm on track so far?


----------



## mredburn (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes, use the round 1 inch die and the plug tap. Yes the m12 and m89 will work well together.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 13, 2012)

The only M9 a .75 die I saw on that list was a 1-1/2" die.  It will work if you have the 1-1/2" die holder.  Right now unless you want ot pay big money it seems the M9 x .75 1" round HSS adjustables are pretty much gone in the US.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 13, 2012)

For drill sizes subtract the pitch from the diameter ... for example M9x.75 tap would be 9 - .75 = 8.25 drill.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Apr 13, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> The only M9 a .75 die I saw on that list was a 1-1/2" die.  It will work if you have the 1-1/2" die holder.  Right now unless you want ot pay big money it seems the M9 x .75 1" round HSS adjustables are pretty much gone in the US.




Ya, at this point I'm pretty much figuring I'll need the 1.5" die.  I'd rather have the 1 inch, but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 13, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> The only M9 a .75 die I saw on that list was a 1-1/2" die.  It will work if you have the 1-1/2" die holder.  Right now unless you want ot pay big money it seems the M9 x .75 1" round HSS adjustables are pretty much gone in the US.


I just stopped by a tool place today and picked up one for $5.20


----------



## vanngo5d (Apr 15, 2012)

Penguin What tool store did you stop at I'm right outside of Houston and always looking for a source.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 15, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > The only M9 a .75 die I saw on that list was a 1-1/2" die. It will work if you have the 1-1/2" die holder. Right now unless you want ot pay big money it seems the M9 x .75 1" round HSS adjustables are pretty much gone in the US.
> ...


 
You got HSS not Carbon and it was adjustable 1" round for $5.20?


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 15, 2012)

vanngo5d said:


> Penguin What tool store did you stop at I'm right outside of Houston and always looking for a source.



Bass Tool & Supply near Old Hempstead and Dacoma



IPD_Mr said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...



it's Chinese made, but yes, it says "HSS" on the die and is adjustable.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Apr 16, 2012)

OK, between driilandcutters.com and metric-tools.com I think I've got this thing surrounded, including a single start M12x.75 tap/die.  If I like kitless, I'll spring for the triple start for the cap.

metric-tools has everything, but drillsand cutters was quite a bit cheaper on the dies, so I split my order up.  Hopefully I receive everything and it actually all works together.  I'm a bit of an adventure at times I'm afraid.

Now, what's all this I hear about nibs?  What are those and how many will I need?:tongue:


----------



## LL Woodworks (Apr 17, 2012)

*M9x.75*

Got one thru MSC Direct a couple weeks ago, they are showing to be in stock.


Round Dies - Dies, Chasers, & Thread Rolls | MSCDirect.com


----------



## Gilrock (Apr 17, 2012)

InvisibleMan said:


> Now, what's all this I hear about nibs? What are those and how many will I need?:tongue:


 
Nibs are the metal thingy the ink flows out of...you'll need 1 per pen. :biggrin:


----------



## anthonyd (Apr 27, 2012)

Victor has the M9 X. 75 die back in stock.

Tony


----------



## watch_art (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah - victor:
$9.50	RDM-9-.75-B	9mm x .75 HS Round Die 1" OD	9	0.75	1"

about half way down the page:
Metric High Speed Steel Round Adjustable Dies


----------

